

Dissecting a Rejection Letter from HR - munin
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/businessdesk/2013/09/ask-the-headhunter-dissecting.html

======
shubb
The problem for the HR is that there is no nice way to say "You are perfectly
good for this job, but we think someone else is better, so they get first
refusal".

That is why they didn't send anything - because there is no nice way to say
that, it is better to say nothing, and hope the second choice candidate is
still looking if the first accepts another offer (always a 50/50 chance).

Also, what if second choice candidate claims that 'oh, first choice candidate
got the job because she's used MongoDB? Me too!'. Do you invite them in for
interview again to test that? Or hire the first candidate anyway at risk of a
lawsuit? Communication has let the process get out of control.

When I'm looking for a job, I don't tell my employer until I have the
paperwork all signed off for the new one. When a employer is thinking about
not hiring me, telling me so is just going to make me accept another offer,
and then if they do need me, they are stuffed.

~~~
kken
You know, HR people are not that primitive. More often than not they'll sense
you are a bad fit for the job, not because you are "not good enough", but
because of other reasons.

\- You may be overqualified

\- You may be a very creative person applying for a dull routine job.

\- You may be a leader applying for a subordinate function.

\- ...

Furthermore, often they can not give you honest feedback due to
antidiscriminatory laws.

~~~
shubb
That is true, but the situation I was addressing, as in the article, is where
you have a short list of candidates that are suitable, but can only recruit
say 1. In that case, you can't tell the rest they don't have the job until a
preferred candidate has actually signed the contract.

